# CC does well in snow



## ab223706 (Mar 20, 2012)

I drove from Ohio to Delaware on Wednesday in the storm and the drive on the PA turnpike was terrible. Traction control helped out considering the roads had 6-8 inches of snow on them.


----------



## Gradev (Nov 21, 2012)

FWD or 4Motion? 

Looks like it was a tough drive bud :beer:


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Must be FWD. Those headlights don't look like projectors to me, which is standard in 4Motion, I suppose? If it is FWD, I really want to know what tires you've got on? Driving in snow or rain is always a bad experience in mine.


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

praneetloke said:


> Must be FWD. Those headlights don't look like projectors to me, which is standard in 4Motion, I suppose? If it is FWD, I really want to know what tires you've got on? Driving in snow or rain is always a bad experience in mine.


Mine has been great running the DWS, but then all my DUBs have been well behaved in the snow.


----------



## ab223706 (Mar 20, 2012)

I have a 2011 sport so FWD and I have the factory continental tires on it. The front ones are pretty new, because I ran over a nail and had to replace them. The rears are at about 50% 29,865 miles. I could feel my ass end swing out from me a couple times though.


----------



## Logical (Apr 30, 2012)

I was concerned with how my CC would handle in the snow but it simply would not give me any major troubles. I even took it to a secluded parking lot that wasnt plowed and tried very hard make it spin out, drift, and slide.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Logical said:


> I was concerned with how my CC would handle in the snow but it simply would not give me any major troubles. I even took it to a secluded parking lot that wasnt plowed and tried very hard make it spin out, drift, and slide.


COme to my part of North Jersey.... there are hills up here (vernon township area) that will challenge your CC (as it does with my Passat)


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Major props to you guys driving in that snow!!! 
I dont think I could drive my CC in that..



This is my signature....

Ps...glad I live in Florida.


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

i drive my car i MA in storms like that and it performs really well in the snow. havent got stuck anywhere for 3 years now. and thats still in the stock contis


----------



## Aret4Euro (Feb 1, 2011)

BsickPassat said:


> COme to my part of North Jersey.... there are hills up here (vernon township area) that will challenge your CC (as it does with my Passat)


Lmao I'm in Bergen County so get your cc and your shovel ready my friend cuz were going to have some fun in the snow today, the tcs is useless in this car I drive with it off most of the time, haven't gotten stuck in the snow yet...

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 2 running Jedi-X 7.2 rom & Perseus Kernel

★☆★Aret4Eur0★☆★


----------



## Aret4Euro (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: The Truth about Springs not settling evenly! (H&R, Eibach, Bilstein etc.)*

Let's do this!..









Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 2 running Jedi-X 7.2 rom & Perseus Kernel

★☆★Aret4Eur0★☆★


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

ab223706 said:


> I drove from Ohio to Delaware on Wednesday in the storm and the drive on the PA turnpike was terrible. Traction control helped out considering the roads had 6-8 inches of snow on them.


Yea, when we had the Friday storm before Christmas I drove from DC to Ohio. The 70/76 (turnpike) sucked when I got up to 2500ft and 70 near Zainesville, ohio was backed up. So I took a parallel side road to 70E with some snow going 60mph laughing at the idiots on the going nearly no where for 10-15 miles. LOL


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

Anyone pull the electric ebrake and get sideways ?


----------



## 08GraniteGreenPassat (May 16, 2009)

If you pull the E brake the car will just activate the brakes on all corner at the abs threshold, until your speed slows down to about 7mph then it will just lock up the rears.


----------



## dmcdayton (Jan 6, 2012)

I took mine out morning of first storm to get the feel of first snow. General driving was good, almost impossible to get the backend out on a fwd car. Very comparable to V6 Honda Accord I had though the wider tire on the CC was not as grippy as my Accord...but not a problem either. I practiced launching both with TCS on and off and definitely preferred "on". With road at slight angle, the car front would drift sharply during acceleration to downhill side with TCS off. So I completely disagree that TCS "sucks".

Perfectly capable winter FWD car, narrower snow tires would be on my list if I lived any farther north.

And this was completely expected...a major reason why I didn't get a rwd BMW.


----------



## Mp3Supply (Aug 30, 2004)

I've been through quite a few winters and I've been through quite a few cars RWD and FWD and the bottom line is this...

It's all dependent on the tires which the car is equipped with. 

I had a FWD 07' Celica with Blizzak WS50's and I, hands down, owned my wife B6 S4 with OEM Sport Contis...

It doesn't matter if you have a $100,000 car or a $10,000 car.. its the tires.. I'm a strong supporter of Blizzak's...


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

I put blizzacks on stock mallorys just in time for snow here in nnj. 
I dont know how ppl can drive in our region on all season tires. 
Esp fwd cars.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

wh1te09gti said:


> I put blizzacks on stock mallorys just in time for snow here in nnj.
> I dont know how ppl can drive in our region on all season tires.
> Esp fwd cars.


what kills me is when it snows, people on all-seasons head to mountain creek (which I live near)... making my driving life more difficult....


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

wh1te09gti said:


> I put blizzacks on stock mallorys just in time for snow here in nnj.
> I dont know how ppl can drive in our region on all season tires.
> Esp fwd cars.


Easy, some all season tires are better then others in the snow. Continental, specifically the DWS's are notorious for being great in the snow. 

Last year on 18in Cont DWS and they didn't disappoint. Stock conti's did well too


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Just returned from Rhode Island (Which definitively got blasted with snow) The DWS were great, and communicated well the road conditions. When the back end would come loose I just gave her a little gas and it came in line with the rest of the car.


----------



## browncc (Oct 16, 2012)

i drove threw that crap in NH was terrible nothing plowed nothing salted but my 4motion was awesome.


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

*20inch snow on the 27th and 28th*

Around my place, we received a tiny 20 inch of snow within 20 hours.

VW for the W for winter.

Lots of fun for downhill skiing and shoveling!

Since I'm set up with great winter tires, no issues what so ever. 

This is a picture two hours after I was done shoveling the front of the cars.


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

I know it's a bit early for discussion but I want to prepare myself for Chicago winter with my CC. Currently on stock 18" tires and wheels and I am curious if I will be OK with them or do I need snow tires? I will be dirving mostly on paved roads but still want to think twice before I sell my winter beater. Thanks


----------



## Jack-DE (Aug 16, 2013)

sbkim said:


> I know it's a bit early for discussion but I want to prepare myself for Chicago winter with my CC. Currently on stock 18" tires and wheels and I am curious if I will be OK with them or do I need snow tires? I will be dirving mostly on paved roads but still want to think twice before I sell my winter beater. Thanks


It's indeed a bit early 

Anyway, from what I heard from my friends in Chicago was that they were OK with the stock tires.


----------



## dellvecc (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm originally from Jersey. I would LOVE to have that much snow down here in GA.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

It does ok but stock tires are crap in my opinion. Good all season tire like optimo 4s (had them) would do very good but I put winter tires on and it made a huge difference from the stock tires. Makes me very confident in the CC and stability does very well. 

You can probably do fine with stock tires but after having winter tires i will put them on over car I own from now on. 

Don't want to think about winter now 

Sent from my BlackBerry Z10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks guys! Any thoughts on 17 vs 18? I guess narrower 17" is preferable but was not sure if 18" set up would be just as good. Michelin alpina is currently on sale for 17" at tire rack.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

I could be wrong but I think wheel size does not matter that much but tire width does. I think my winters are 205 on 17 but summers 245 on 19 

Sent from my BlackBerry Z10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

milan187 said:


> It does ok but stock tires are crap in my opinion. Good all season tire like optimo 4s (had them) would do very good but I put winter tires on and it made a huge difference from the stock tires. Makes me very confident in the CC and stability does very well.
> 
> You can probably do fine with stock tires but after having winter tires i will put them on over car I own from now on.
> 
> ...


the Hankook Optimo 4S also has the mountain=snowflake logo... which makes it compete with the likes of the Nokian WR G2 & G3


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Yeah wheel dia doesnt relaly play into it as much as width when it comes to snow. I bought my 13 CC in Feb in MD ( orig from CT) and it did pretty good for a 2wd car. Ive only had 4x4 to include my R32 and the GTI i had never saw snow, so this past winter was my first with the CC. 

Stock tires did ok, but im in the market for some snow/GOOD all seasons.


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

BOUDAH said:


> Yeah wheel dia doesnt relaly play into it as much as width when it comes to snow. I bought my 13 CC in Feb in MD ( orig from CT) and it did pretty good for a 2wd car. Ive only had 4x4 to include my R32 and the GTI i had never saw snow, so this past winter was my first with the CC.
> 
> Stock tires did ok, but im in the market for some snow/GOOD all seasons.


Thanks. I will look for 18" snow setup .


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

BOUDAH said:


> Yeah wheel dia doesnt relaly play into it as much as width when it comes to snow. I bought my 13 CC in Feb in MD ( orig from CT) and it did pretty good for a 2wd car. Ive only had 4x4 to include my R32 and the GTI i had never saw snow, so this past winter was my first with the CC.
> 
> Stock tires did ok, but im in the market for some snow/GOOD all seasons.


Thanks. I will look for 18" snow setup . Any suggestions on size of tires. Mine comes with 235 40 18 and thought may be I should aim for narrower tires?


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

sbkim said:


> Thanks. I will look for 18" snow setup .


Hey! I live in canada (Quebec Province) where snow means.... Snow (120 inches a year)

Nothing beats a winter tire. Nobody can't convince me otherwise. Been using them for 16+ years and an all season tire just doesn't cut it. I've done it, tested it and not working. 

Larger tires are worst: less adherence: Floating on snow, more surface on ice, more crap in stuck in the tire.
Bigger tires (18-19) are more expensive and no gains
I ride 235/35/19 in summer and go to 245/45(55)/17 in winter. ( not sure of winter set up but will look at it if you need)

Nokian Hakkapeliitta R2 tires are by far the best and keeps a nice ride and comfort.

Also continental winter contact are good ( not to buy back but if i lived in chicago, i could go for them)

Bottom line: Go done minimum 1 size of wheel if you don't want to damage your current summer wheels and don't want to pay a premium on the tire.
Buy a 2nd set of wheels, ideally not rim, that doesn't have to much spokes and areas where snow can get stuck and create vibration. I have nothing agains rims but.....on a CC...really???
Buy a winter tire that will do a winter job. It will last 3-4-5 winters depending of your mileage and weather conditions but will pay dividends and peace of mind.

ohh..ohh. Put a few coats of wax on the winter wheels. MUCH easier to get rid of the salt and dirt in the car wash!!




Sent from my Imachine thingy using Tapatalk


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

Great info Thank you. Had Nokians in the past and they were really good, albeit pricey. 

At this point, I can't wait for the stock conti's to be worn out. My car has only 2000 miles and I can't seem to get decent traction under wet pavement. May be I need to better control my throttle but I feel like the OEM tires do not perform well under wet conditions.



Thejas said:


> Hey! I live in canada (Quebec Province) where snow means.... Snow (120 inches a year)
> 
> Nothing beats a winter tire. Nobody can't convince me otherwise. Been using them for 16+ years and an all season tire just doesn't cut it. I've done it, tested it and not working.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

sbkim said:


> Great info Thank you. Had Nokians in the past and they were really good, albeit pricey.
> 
> At this point, I can't wait for the stock conti's to be worn out. My car has only 2000 miles and I can't seem to get decent traction under wet pavement. May be I need to better control my throttle but I feel like the OEM tires do not perform well under wet conditions.


My stock OEM conti's on my CC were the worst tires I ever had of alllllllllllllllllllllllllll the tire sets I had on my cars since I started to drive.

No traction under wet condition; huge body roll and a emptyniess ~ steering play.
Worn out very quickly 15 000 kms (which was a good news).
Couldn't handle the power of a stock CC.
I upgraded to Contis DWS: Night and day. Now, theses are fun tires. I could have went with DW or Michelin Pilot sport but needed more durability.

For winter, I did the "mistake" to buy Conti's winter contact although I bought nokian all my life and...I'm missing Nokian dearly. They are price but at least you have for your money.


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow. Good to know that I am not alone. For little while I thought I had a ringer producing more power that stock lol. Again big thanks for info.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Thejas said:


> Hey! I live in canada (Quebec Province) where snow means.... Snow (120 inches a year)
> 
> Nothing beats a winter tire. Nobody can't convince me otherwise. Been using them for 16+ years and an all season tire just doesn't cut it. I've done it, tested it and not working.



Luckily the Quebec province agrees... since snow tires are mandatory by law


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

BsickPassat said:


> Luckily the Quebec province agrees... since snow tires are mandatory by law


I would say...finally! I was using snow winter tires for over 14 years before it became mandatory and when that law came, lots of folks were pissed but........force to say that statistics shows a HUGE decrease of accidents AND if accident, lower injuries.

Over and above the law....driving with a tire that keeps you on the road is more fun that a tire that is frozen and won't stick on the road.!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

as much as I loved my old Nokian Hakka RSI... with the amount of miles I drive (including ski trips).... I can't afford the best anymore...

Used also:
General Altimax Arctic (aka Gislaved NordFrost 3)
Hankook Icebear W300 (V-rated)
Nexen Winguard Sport (V-rated)
This year... probably gonna try the Hankook I*cept IZ (and looks like they copied Nokian's Pump Sipes)


----------



## surething1129 (Sep 30, 2013)

I just picked up a CC and I'm in Bergen County also. You guys meet anywhere?



Aret4Euro said:


> Lmao I'm in Bergen County so get your cc and your shovel ready my friend cuz were going to have some fun in the snow today, the tcs is useless in this car I drive with it off most of the time, haven't gotten stuck in the snow yet...
> 
> Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 2 running Jedi-X 7.2 rom & Perseus Kernel
> 
> ★☆★Aret4Eur0★☆★


----------



## CCWILL (Oct 8, 2013)

just bought a '10 grey cc sport a month ago, also in northern bergen county (oakland)
love seeing all the jersey CCs 
i came from a mustang for past 4/5 years. so we'll see how this winter goes


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

I was thinking instead of running separate set for winter, any suggestions on great all season that will do well in both summer and winter? Probably wishful thinking but I had decent luck with Nokians WG2s in the past but they still were ideal in snow. Other AS tires that you guys recommend? I've heard great reviews on Conti DWS.

Thanks


----------



## PC4CAB (Oct 8, 2013)

Another Bergen County guy here, I'm in Ridgewood. 

While I'm curious how my CC will do in the snow, I'd prefer to avoid winter driving all together!


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

Well, me too sort of. Just moved from Glen Rock to Chicago.


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread but I would like to add more color on my first winter experience with CC with stock 18" all season tires in Chicagoland. I was pleasantly surprised by how well the car performed but only when the roads have been paved and there is less than 2"-3" of accumulation on the road. Clearance has been a slight issue with the R line front bumper. Traction control (ESP?) has been extremely effective for a front wheel drive car and seems to keep the car in straight line. I can't imagine how well this car can perform with snow tires...


----------



## Dubunderpar (Jul 27, 2013)

I can atest that the cc is amazing with a decent set of snows. I have a 100 mile per day commute and we average well over 100" of snow a year and the cc handles it perfectly.


----------



## Jazznuts699 (Mar 11, 2007)

anyone run 18" in the snow? 
i was running stock conti's in the snow for about 2 weeks... that was a really stupid idea... even if it's flat they were crappy at best. as soon as i found a hill i was in trouble if i had to stop before cresting the hill. 

running studded 245/45/18's now... plowing through everything and hills are no issue. noisy buggers but i don't mind... i just turn arim up a couple notches....


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

last winter i was running a set of brand new continental contiprocontacts that came with the car and they handled fine for the 2 snow falls they went through. this year, i got a set of 19's and i bought a set of bridgestone potenza re970 all seasons thinking they would be good for me all year (my buddy who works at firestone recommended them for me). WHAT A MISTAKE! absolutely the worst set of tires i have ever used in the snow. i would lose traction even with a little "dusting" of snow. it could have been because they were 245's also.. well anyway, i just put on a set of blizzak ws70's and they are phenomenol in the snow. they have already gone through a lot, but i have no issues with hills, snow, slush, anything. pretty much sold on buying good winter tires for every car i will own now. fwd vs awd isn't as important as just having a good set of winter tires in my opinion.


----------



## Dubunderpar (Jul 27, 2013)

Awd doesnt help you stop, but snows will. People that assume a/s tires will be fine, forget that they cant stop until its too late.


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

I have had no issues with my DWS for snows we get here. I'm on my second set and love them. Between how the car communicates and the tires I've had no problems. If I lived in a more rural or hilly area I'd go Blizzac or Nokian like I had on my BMW and those stopped everywhere. 

Sent from my slab of a Note3


----------



## CCelia2012 (Apr 13, 2012)

*Install new tires on rear*



ab223706 said:


> I have a 2011 sport so FWD and I have the factory continental tires on it. The front ones are pretty new, because I ran over a nail and had to replace them. The rears are at about 50% 29,865 miles. I could feel my ass end swing out from me a couple times though.


Just a note to others. For safety reasons you should install the tires with the most grip in the rear (even in a front drive car). Under braking and cornering the tail end will come around resulting in a very dangerous uncontrollable situation. It is much safer to have less grip up front and under-steer around corners and avoid ass end swing outs during braking.


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

BsickPassat said:


> as much as I loved my old Nokian Hakka RSI... with the amount of miles I drive (including ski trips).... I can't afford the best anymore...
> 
> Used also:
> General Altimax Arctic (aka Gislaved NordFrost 3)
> ...


I find Nokian's are cheaper in the long run because they last twice as long as many other snows.
I got 228K on my wifes Passat with Nokians on for 11 Seasons. I went through 2.5 sets of summer tires and one set of Nokians.

Nokians on her FWD CC now. It's a beast in the snow. I'd never run all season in New England winter. And this one has been brutal.

I just got the Nokians for my Jeep GC too. Probably the only Snow I'll have to buy.

Many of the "Ice" snows like Blizzak lose their "Ice" grip compound after 2-3 seasons. Then they become an "Average" snow tire.

Depends on how long you plan to keep it.

I also like changing tire size for winter with a taller side wall. We both hit a nasty pot hole the other day. I hit it in my Jeep and almost lost my front teeth. She told me she hit it too in the CC and I thought for sure the tire would be damaged or rim bent. She was afraid to tell me the bad news. It was fine. I'm sure I would have lost the rim if it was the summer wheels with less side wall.


----------



## CCelia2012 (Apr 13, 2012)

*Pirelli Sottozero 3*

Just put these Pirelli's on my baby today, I have CC Sport so I can fit the smaller rims over the brakes. 215/55/16. So far so good... 

Bought Michelin MXM4 235/45/17 in December and they aren't good enough for winter IMHO. :banghead: I didn't get stuck but they ride up on snow and don't turn well in the deep stuff "no bite" at all...just slide. Of course, today it was 50 degrees here (very nice weather for changing out tires though).


----------

